# What weapons bore you?



## Bujingodai (Jul 9, 2002)

Just wondering. Many arts incorperate weapons obviously. Mine does. Some of which are very important to the art I have no interest in at all. I hate the "chucks" and the sai.  And I also have almost no interest in the sword. I do like Jutte and Hanbo and forms of Shoge.


----------



## Battousai (Jul 9, 2002)

Ya I hate the nunchuku. 

I also hate everything thats just for show and not very pratical for real life.

And I actually love the sai, never used them in a "situation" but it seems that being bashed and "forked" by one would hurt alot (from instances of my own inept handling gone bad, by the way, never fully chamber/cock a strike with the sai horizontal to the floor... your chest won't be happy).


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm not really good at the weapons and I'm sorry to say (but it's true) that I don't like what I'm not good at.  I really don't like the bokkens (I like it slightly more now than before) but I sort of like the Jo!  I don't really like having to USE the Jo but I think it's cool. 

Robyn :ninja:


----------



## Yari (Jul 10, 2002)

WEapons that have no meaning in the style, that are just put there for praticing so you can feel the "old acient way".

/yari


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bujingodai _
> 
> *Just wondering. Many arts incorperate weapons obviously. Mine does. Some of which are very important to the art I have no interest in at all. I hate the "chucks" and the sai. *





Just out of curiosity why would a Ninja group be using Okinawan weapons like Nunchaku and Sai?


----------



## Monkey King (Jul 10, 2002)

> WEapons that have no meaning in the style, that are just put there for praticing so you can feel the "old acient way".



I disagree. All MA weapons are useful. Don't you ever watch Jackie Chan?  or Jet Li?

The most boring weapon...a gun. It doesn't take any skill for any idiot to use it.


----------



## Bod (Jul 10, 2002)

My mother bore me. Never thought of her as a weapon though.

Now theres a thought...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Monkey King _
> 
> * All MA weapons are useful. Don't you ever watch Jackie Chan?*



Have you ever tried to explain that to a non-martial arts person? "It's funny because he's using a set of techniques designed for the nine section whip using a firehouse, or designed for the horse bench using a fire extinguisher." I can never get it across to people--_that's_ something I need an analogy for.


----------



## Bushido (Jul 10, 2002)

I hate bacteriological weapons. :wah: Off topic but true.


-Bushido


----------



## Venos-KSW (Jul 10, 2002)

i hate short stick... (please dont hate me arnis/kali/escrima people, hehe). yes, they are very practical useful, but they bore me... oh well, each to his own.


----------



## Bujingodai (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Robert before you stamp on me. I had intention of making the point that Sai and the "chucks" have no place in Ninjutsu, and I can't stand the fact the two are always related. Also to state I ahve no use for either besides they bore the **** out of me.
I understand they are not from any Ninpo style. What are you trying to say mate?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bujingodai _
> 
> *I understand they are not from any Ninpo style. What are you trying to say mate? *




Not trying to say anything.
Just thought it kind of odd that an old Japanese art would be doing Okinawan weapons.

Sai and NuMchucks are not exactly popular weapons like bo and jo are that can be found though out Asia and even in Europe.
(Just as a weird side note, has anyone noticed that the Greek letter Psi (pr. sai)  and the Okinawa Sai weapon are the same shape?)


Miyamoto Musashi said that likes and dislike have no place in the martial arts. Which I agree with. You should become familiar with the strengths and weakness' of all things in that way you will have a better understanding of strategy.


----------



## Ravensign (Jul 10, 2002)

Were nunchuka ever actually deployed in real warfare throught history? 

I have never studied their use, but they don't seem like a super practical weapon in real pre-firearm war, but I may be wrong.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *(Just as a weird side note, has anyone noticed that the Greek letter Psi (pr. sai)  and the Okinawa Sai weapon are the same shape?)*



Me--but then, you knew that.

The sai and nunchaku, or close variants, were found in a few other places, though they're certainly most strongly associated with Okinawan arts.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ravensign _
> 
> *Were nunchuka ever actually deployed in real warfare throught history?
> 
> I have never studied their use, but they don't seem like a super practical weapon in real pre-firearm war, but I may be wrong. *



Okay Raven, this is what I was taught the use of the nunchucks were originally for.  If you look at alot of the weapons such as the chucks and sais they were actually used as farm tools at one point.  The sais were used for things like picking up hay, the chucks were used to beat and break rice when they were still in the plant.  They were hung and every once in a while the person would slice the bag or hit it wrong.  They soon realized that they could be used as weapons.  A little history 101 here I know, trying to keep it simple.  As far as the chucks not being a good weapon, I think other wise.  I'm just learning with them and they aren't as easy as it looks on T.V. or watching a pro with them.  As far as them being for show and ineffective, it all depends on the person behind them.  But I know for sure I don't like getting hit by them.  Ouch!!!!:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2002)

The theory that these were originally farm implements is far from universally accepted, as has been discussed in the Karate forum here. See for example this thread (near the bottom of the first page, if you're set on the default 15 posts per page):
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1603


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *The theory that these were originally farm implements is far from universally accepted, as has been discussed in the Karate forum here. See for example this thread (near the bottom of the first page, if you're set on the default 15 posts per page):
> http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1603 *



Thanks Arnisador,

The thread was interesting.  I'm not sure if I agree with everything on there but I like to broaden my horizons when it comes to history.  Just like with everything in history almost nothing is for certain with the orgins of somethings.  But I like to keep an open mind and I most certainly will go ponder on this.  I just go by what I have been told and taught and in due time make my own opinion, which may be right or wrong, but can also change with convincing.  Thanks:asian:


----------



## The 14th Style (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Venos-KSW _
> 
> *i hate short stick... (please dont hate me arnis/kali/escrima people, hehe). yes, they are very practical useful, but they bore me... oh well, each to his own. *





How can you say that!!   Just kidding.

What length sticks do you use? I used to use 28 inch sticks but I switched to 24 inch. Better for Serrada. I have a friend that went down to 20 to 22 inch sticks.I find that I hate going back to the longer sticks. But that's just me.




> WEapons that have no meaning in the style, that are just put there for praticing so you can feel the "old acient way".



In Eskrima, one of the reasons we train with the weapons or sticks, is to help us increase our reaction and timing. And it looks cool too!


----------



## Dronak (Jul 10, 2002)

In the book _The Art of Shaolin Kung Fu_ by Wong Kiew Kit there's a section on weapons.  It includes a little bit of history and how different weapons developed.  Here's the line leading to the nunchaku.  The relevant section starts with the staff, but says it came from the spear for two reasons -- (1) spears were originally intended for use on horseback and too long to use on foot and (2) the Shaolin monks found the spear tips to be too aggressive looking for their peaceful environment.  So they removed the spear tips and just used the shafts.  A little background on Zhao Kuang Yin, the founder of the Song Dynasty, is given then it says that in some battle, part of his (the emperor's) staff was cut off by an opposing general, but instead of switching to a new staff, he joined the two pieces together with an iron chain creating what was called a sweeper (or big sweeper).  It goes on to say that while carrying weapons was legal at the time, this big sweeper was very inconvenient being so long, so it got shortened so that "the two pieces could be placed together and tucked under clothing".  This was then called the small sweeper to differentiate it from the larger version.  It then says that the small sweeper is better known as the nunchaku "which is actually the Japanese pronunciation of the Chinese words meaning two-sectional staff, a name by which the small sweeper is also known".  That's how the nunchaku developed according to that book.  At the moment I'm not digging into references to attempt to find out where the author got that from.  I've referenced where I got it from.


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 10, 2002)

I have learned to fight with the long staff, I like the long and short attacks that I can use. I enjoy doing form with weapons I
can really feel the power and physics, of the attacks and what the attack is for.

Thank You

SolidTiger


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> 
> *
> 
> If you look at alot of the weapons such as the chucks and sais they were actually used as farm tools at one point.  The sais were used for things like picking up hay,  *



This is absolute false. The Sai was NEVER a farm tool.
The sai were used by Okinawan "law enforcement" in the same way as the Jutte was used by the Japanese. (Jutte is has only one prong where the Sai has 2) 




> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> 
> *the chucks were used to beat and break rice when they were still in the plant.  They were hung and every once in a while the person would slice the bag or hit it wrong.  They soon realized that they could be used as weapons.  A little history 101 here I know, trying to keep it simple.   *



This is also a common misinterpretation of the Nunchaku.
They were used as part of an Okinawan bridal for horses as can plainly be seen by old versions that are in the Okinawan Karate Museum in Naha.
Also they are not merely a "whacking" instrument per say but were used for trapping and pinching limbs and weapons.
You can thank the "chop-socky" styles for the Bruce Lee-sque type movements.
If you look at the old Okinawa kata for Nunchaku they are really different than the "disco-flaming-chucks" kata you see these days.


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> 
> *
> But I know for sure I don't like getting hit by them.  Ouch!!!!:asian: *


Then hit your brother and not yourself!:rofl:


----------

